# My illustrated guide on dressing sharp for guys



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I had no clue in which section I could post this, but since most guys here consider appearance is important with the ladies... here goes.

This is a guide I've made on the topic of outfits, for young men who want to look a minimum classy. Some of the advice is based on my own conception of what looks neat, although I'm sure smart fashionable folks have figured this stuff a long time ago before me. I've been told many times that I'm a fashion-savvy person, and I feel like sharing what I know.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

All the meme faces should make this guide appealing enough for any 15-year-old.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> All the meme faces should make this guide appealing enough for any 15-year-old.


Good, it's not going to require too many neurons to understand.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, some of the "yes" stuff looks equally as bad (if not worse) as the "no" stuff.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I give you props for the effort you put into this.

You forgot to mention the best suit of all, the birthday suit! :lol


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> As far as I'm concerned, some of the "yes" stuff looks equally as bad (if not worse) as the "no" stuff.


Any example in mind? :sus



h00dz said:


> I give you props for the effort you put into this.
> 
> You forgot to mention the best suit of all, the birthday suit! :lol


:b hehe it's true a gentleman should know how to undress as properly as he dresses. Thanks.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with the guide. Some great stuff there, well put together.

The clothes I wear normally are:

Casual style tshirt (Normally Dark Blue)
Light or Dark blue jeans, that go down just over my shoes to hide the laces
Shoes similar to the red pair in the picture (but these are white)

I'll keep looking at this guide when i'm next picking clothes to go out in


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't like them at all. I like dressing like a bum.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

All the guys on the yes list look hot. Interesting about the colors.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I've edited the original post to add a section on *Contrasts*. 

Thanks for the encouraging comments so far.



housebunny said:


> All the guys on the yes list look hot. Interesting about the colors.


I had no clue coupling colors with each other was a science a couple years ago. I was amazed! Apparently art students learn this kind of stuff. Web designers/graphic artists also have to apply the rules linked to contrast and colors when creating websites, or advertisements for big companies. Very intriguing.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

subs


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The color circle is super helpful. I always can't figure out what colors match what....


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> The color circle is super helpful. I always can't figure out what colors match what....


Yeah it's amazing the science behind colors.

If you want to dig deeper, you can go much more far - there are many more subtle rules. Plus this wheel of colors is a simplified one.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i agree with most of the rules... except tucking in the shirt...i dont really think it matters either way... and if u have a littelb it of a stomach id say that thats a rule to avoid


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> i agree with most of the rules... except tucking in the shirt...i dont really think it matters either way... and if u have a littelb it of a stomach id say that thats a rule to avoid


Pretty much no one under 25 tucks in a t-shirt on a casual outfit.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Your advice on avoiding bagginess is wide of the mark - different loosenesses work for people with different body shapes. Your remarks apply for skinny rakes, but will not work for males with a fuller figure.

It also ignores climate. In hot climates, loose clothing is preferable.

And in the right setting, an untucked Hawaiian shirt can look very cool (but not the ghastly ones you show in those photos).


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

So if the cool Sikh guy wore a pinstriped top with the same direction as his Beetlejuice trousers, he'd be OK? And I'm a little surprised that Peewee Herman's costume gets a big green tick, but I guess that's why I don't know anything about fashion.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> i agree with most of the rules... except tucking in the shirt...i dont really think it matters either way... and if u have a littelb it of a stomach id say that thats a rule to avoid





WhatBITW said:


> Pretty much no one under 25 tucks in a t-shirt on a casual outfit.





Reclus said:


> Your advice on avoiding bagginess is wide of the mark - different loosenesses work for people with different body shapes. Your remarks apply for skinny rakes, but will not work for males with a fuller figure.
> 
> It also ignores climate. In hot climates, loose clothing is preferable.
> 
> And in the right setting, an untucked Hawaiian shirt can look very cool (but not the ghastly ones you show in those photos).


I stated there was no rule for tucking Tshirts. I'm mainly talking about dress shirts, although youc an still look cool & casual without it being tucked (e.g. David Beckham).

As for body shape... obviously, if you're the overweight or very muscular type, you'd have to tweak things.

And if you live on a tropical island... wear summer fashion. Or jut forget about style altogether and hang out in speedos :lol



tennislover84 said:


> So if the cool Sikh guy wore a pinstriped top with the same direction as his Beetlejuice trousers, he'd be OK? And I'm a little surprised that Peewee Herman's costume gets a big green tick, but I guess that's why I don't know anything about fashion.


Don't know, I'd need the pic to judge. While he's supposedly "doing it right" already, I think he jut looks goofy. Which proves mixing patterns is a dangerous game.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I may not be a guy, but I still appreciate this. This is the best. I love the shoes especially. I want a pair of those brown brogue boots for myself. Swoon.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with this guide. This is how I would like to see a guy dressed.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr. Bacon, since you're apparently a fashion guru, do you know what color top I should wear with mustard-colored skinny jeans (other than white)? They've been sitting in my closet for years, and I don't know what to wear with them without it clashing. I know this isn't about men's fashion, but Google searches haven't done me any justice on this question lol


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome advice. I think the only point I disagreed with was that shirts should always be tucked in. If it's a slimmer shirt, not like the one on the "no" picture, it can still look good untucked, in fact, I've been shouted "untuck your shirt!" a few times. Though, I must admit, I make a lot of the mistakes you pointed out, but I'm going on a shopping spree soon, so I can sort that out.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice guide. I just updated my style with some slim straight corduroys and jeans, v-neck t-shirts and flannel button-downs. Just purchased these shoes as well:










It's amazing the difference some good clothes can make, both in your own confidence as well as the attention you get. I used to dress like **** and was completely oblivious to style. Now I'm starting to get into it and it's a lot of fun.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Socks and sandals don't make the cut? You sir are not a true fashionista.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm liking the high contrast & the red converse, those vans would be alrite if they were not suede.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Mr. Bacon, since you're apparently a fashion guru, do you know what color top I should wear with mustard-colored skinny jeans (other than white)? They've been sitting in my closet for years, and I don't know what to wear with them without it clashing. I know this isn't about men's fashion, but Google searches haven't done me any justice on this question lol


The color wheel, lady! The color wheel is your best friend. Look at the following in case of doubts:



>


By refering to the above image, mustard would be a variation of "yellow orange", and goes along with: white, black, grey, blue-green, red-violet, blue-violet, orange, yellow, violet, blue, as well as yellow-green. Up to you to find the right value (i.e. how bright or dark the colors are), and experience a bit.



Ntln said:


> Awesome advice. I think the only point I disagreed with was that shirts should always be tucked in. If it's a slimmer shirt, not like the one on the "no" picture, it can still look good untucked, in fact, I've been shouted "untuck your shirt!" a few times. Though, I must admit, I make a lot of the mistakes you pointed out, but I'm going on a shopping spree soon, so I can sort that out.


As I said, it can look nice & casual untucked, David Beckham style. It's not absolute - but the more tucked, the classiest. Depends what you're going for.



rymo said:


> Nice guide. I just updated my style with some slim straight corduroys and jeans, v-neck t-shirts and flannel button-downs. Just purchased these shoes as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I'm digging these shoes! Indeed, clothes can make a difference. I get tons of compliments, and my pals often ask for advice.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I will never understand the thought process behind wearing a blazer that cannot button, that's like a glorified shawl...with sleeves! 

I don't know about most here, but I feel beyond the trends. I'm taking a stand; with few exceptions (usually weather induced) I wear a plain black t shirt every single day. It's the best clothes color, it's intriguing in the most simplistic way, I'm essentially a walking cartoon character and I'm loving it 

Rise up fellow minimalistas! We are content with our $20 jeans and simple tees, our inexpensive sneakery and pull over hoodery, utility over fashionability! We are the iconoclasts of fashion, beware!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Gavroche said:


> I will never understand the thought process behind wearing a blazer that cannot button, that's like a glorified shawl...with sleeves!
> 
> I don't know about most here, but I feel beyond the trends. I'm taking a stand; with few exceptions (usually weather induced) I wear a plain black t shirt every single day. It's the best clothes color, it's intriguing in the most simplistic way, I'm essentially a walking cartoon character and I'm loving it
> 
> Rise up fellow minimalistas! We are content with our $20 jeans and simple tees, our inexpensive sneakery and pull over hoodery, utility over fashionability! We are the iconoclasts of fashion, beware!


Always wearing the exact same color gets boring after a while. But whatever you feel like.

I spend 20$ on my jeans too. 5$ for my Tshirts. 20$ for my dress shirts.

And a blazer which cannot be buttoned is too small, by definition.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Baggy isn't all bad so long as his trousers aren't hanging round his ankles. But I'm a stickler for 90s fashion, even though a lot of people think it looks awful.
Well-fitting clothes always help, but it's not the be all and end all if someone wears something slightly oversized. Your clothes always look great on you, but different builds can suit different things.

I liked the shoes you recommended.








Not keen on this particular pair but he tends to have good style.

But yeah, sportswear should be worn only for sports imo. :lol


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I disagree with a lot of this. Not to mention that it's too much work and seems to me that it's for people that take their image too seriously, which is not me. But I don't really like the style that it's represented there and don't see me in it, so it's not all loss for me. Good effort nevertheless and good job on doing this.


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

My torso is kind of short so I feel really weird about tucking shirts in. 

On the upside I can wear green pants with that red shirt now? It's Christmas alllllll the time!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> The color wheel, lady! The color wheel is your best friend. Look at the following in case of doubts:
> 
> By refering to the above image, mustard would be a variation of "yellow orange", and goes along with: white, black, grey, blue-green, red-violet, blue-violet, orange, yellow, violet, blue, as well as yellow-green. Up to you to find the right value (i.e. how bright or dark the colors are), and experience a bit.


But do the colors have to correspond? That's what I was wondering. Does a 4 on the yellow side only match with a 4 on the purple side? Because the pants are about a 4, but I wore a blue-violet (1) top with them once and it clashed really badly.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

So what's your opinion on a purple professorial gown, over a red velvet smoking jacket, with a nice frilly shirt underneath? Yea or nay?


















If I had the confidence, that's absolutely how I'd dress. You'll notice he's obeying your colour guidelines.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

^ that guy is boss. The amount of Swagger is off the charts.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> But do the colors have to correspond? That's what I was wondering. Does a 4 on the yellow side only match with a 4 on the purple side? Because the pants are about a 4, but I wore a blue-violet (1) top with them once and it clashed really badly.


No, a 4 on the yellow side doesn't have to only be paired up with a 4 on the purple side. Sometimes, adding certain colors which mix well, but with the wrong contrast will give a bit of flashy irky feeling. Like the "Cleveland" image up there in my tutorial. Try to play around with the color values.

To be honest, mustard or violet are really not colors I wear, but I'd rather wear mustard with black, white, blue , cyan, brown, or wine, than violet. I just think it looks better.

Here are some ideas:










http://www.alterationsneeded.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/yellow-pants-1.jpg










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-4jG8Q1Ebldg/UFfM-kuCoZI/AAAAAAAAD4E/hHhq53__1rQ/s1600/IMAG1312.jpg


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Most of this is spot-on and more helpful than your other thread. Imaginary +1 rep for you.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I gave up with dressing to impress after a year of college, no one really cares anymore. But I usually interchange a different style shirt every day, but only really 2 or 3 jackets a week depending on the season. But this is my general loadout:

Jacket I wore today









Shirt I wore today









Trousers









Shoes









The lacoste wearing was a rarity, as I love black trainers on black trousers, and never change the colour of the black chinos. I refuse to wear anything other than black trousers, I dunno why, I just like black.

The usual









Although, I am in love with this new jacket









And wear it with my adored chambray with contast sleeves









Or my equally as liked denim shirt









Shall not forget my most worn jacket, my denim jacket is like family to me.









Fashion gets me off.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

vanilla90 said:


> I gave up with dressing to impress after a year of college, no one really cares anymore. But I usually interchange a different style shirt every day, but only really 2 or 3 jackets a week depending on the season. But this is my general loadout:
> 
> Jacket I wore today
> 
> ...


I quite like the bottoms and the shoes, the tops seem a bit too quirky for my taste. But definitely an interesting look.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

vanilla90 said:


> I gave up with dressing to impress after a year of college, no one really cares anymore. But I usually interchange a different style shirt every day, but only really 2 or 3 jackets a week depending on the season. But this is my general loadout:
> 
> And wear it with my adored chambray with contast sleeves
> 
> ...


It's fun to mix things up, indeed. I like everything you posted, except for this one above, which doesn't suit my taste - but I'm sure you could find ways to pair it up harmoniously with other nice clothes.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i dont dress like that so i cant really comment about it but i just wanted to say it is NEVER ok for a man to wear flip flops...NEVER


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Cool, I dress well without even knowing it


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Mr Bacon, awesome stuff.
Its good to look good, its like a little cheat code to feeling confident.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Mr Bacon said:


> Yeah it's amazing the science behind colors.
> 
> If you want to dig deeper, you can go much more far - there are many more subtle rules. Plus this wheel of colors is a simplified one.


So, those bottom 3 pink/purple colours and the 2 greens in the first chart look exactly the same to me... :blank


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

scooby said:


> So, those bottom 3 pink/purple colours and the 2 greens in the first chart look exactly the same to me... :blank


Some colors, depending on the shade, will look extremely similar, apparently.

Just follow the wheel of colors with blind faith, my friend. It doesn't lie - it's science


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

What's wrong with skating shoes? Nike SB hi-tops are the nuts! Most of the shoes you depicted are for banana feet.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

JimS90 said:


> What's wrong with skating shoes? Nike SB hi-tops are the nuts! Most of the shoes you depicted are for banana feet.


All skater shoes aren't to be thrown in the trash can. But these large bulky ones which make your feet look like they weight 40lbs each... out!

And the shoes I depicted are fashionable, not up for debate!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the pointers. Any advice for more athletic builds? It seems like I have a difficult time finding anything that fits properly, though I avoid shopping like the plague.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> Thanks for the pointers. Any advice for more athletic builds? It seems like I have a difficult time finding anything that fits properly, though I avoid shopping like the plague.


I guess it would depend how "athletic" we're talking. I can't give advice other than "find something which fits your frame." Hard for me to say anything else.

Tips: 
-always make sure shoulder length of shirts/jackets is adequate to your built
-Make sure the pants' waist is adequate to yours. Pants should hold on their own without the need to use a belt


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I used to wear t-shirts(or t-shirt under long-sleeve collar shirts), jeans and skater sneakers all the time. For outerwear, I've worn hoodies and/or Levi's coat jackets. But I had to start wearing more "adult men's" clothes, and in the last year or two I've been wearing more polo's and chino pants, and got ridden of skater shoes for boot-shoes(Timberland's shoes, basically). 

I love chino's, not so much for polo's but I need something more than a t-shirt. Or should I keep wearing polo's until I'm comfortable wearing them, or is there something between that'll look good and comfortable? I'm still good with light L/S collar shirts but I can't wear those when it's spring and summer.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Are medallions still cool?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

tennislover84 said:


> So what's your opinion on a purple professorial gown, over a red velvet smoking jacket, with a nice frilly shirt underneath? Yea or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jon Pertwee, the master of swagger.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Question, did you create this originally for 4chan or Reddit - it looks like something that would be on one of those sites  ?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This has to be taken into context.

Guys that are construction workers, road crew, or otherwise generally don't dress that way. Neither do truck drivers or musicians. 

And someone dressed that way in an office job would be overdressing.

This is accurate, though, for a night on the town.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Probably the most annoying look going on is the skinny/slim fit jeans (often cuffed) tucked in boots and plaid shirt, maybe military/industrial inspired shirt or jacket alongside, not to mention the combed combed back, gelled hair. At least when someone is punk rock I sort of know what they are about, even if I think their punk scene sucks. This is that won't give up hipster look that needs to go away. The boots are annoying, too. No one needs boots unless they are a biker or a real tough man that does tough man ****... not frilly man bootie boots. They just make guys look generic. They don't look like anything more than something you spent $130 on. They can be dotted in holes or embroidery but they just look weird. Go hop on your restored cafe racer and hang with your friends listening to nuovo garage/psych rock. It's already old.


----------



## Juan361 (Nov 10, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> All the meme faces should make this guide appealing enough for any 15-year-old.


This is true I'm 15


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

foe said:


> I love chino's, not so much for polo's but I need something more than a t-shirt. Or should I keep wearing polo's until I'm comfortable wearing them, or is there something between that'll look good and comfortable? I'm still good with light L/S collar shirts but I can't wear those when it's spring and summer.


Dress shirts can be made of different materials. Linen, for instance, is comfortable during summer, as it's very light. Or you could go with dress shirts with short sleeves. Cardigans can be worn on top of Tshirts to look more stylish. You can also go for long sleeved Tshirts.



VanDamMan said:


> Are medallions still cool?


Medallions would be accessories rather than clothing, and can be associated with casual outfits to make you look unique. Try not to go for anything too "bling bling".



Paper Samurai said:


> Question, did you create this originally for 4chan or Reddit - it looks like something that would be on one of those sites  ?


SAS exclusivity! Just for you pals 



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> This has to be taken into context.
> 
> Guys that are construction workers, road crew, or otherwise generally don't dress that way. Neither do truck drivers or musicians.
> 
> ...


The only topics I am addressing are fit, colors, contrast, patterns, and a couple shoes suggestions. In other words, basics that you can live by to create your own attires, regardless of the style you are going for. So no such thing as "overdressing" or inaccurate for any kind of profession - although a construction worker on the job's priority wouldn't be to dress cool... but to have an utilitarian mindset instead.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

BeNice said:


> Probably the most annoying look going on is the skinny/slim fit jeans (often cuffed) tucked in boots and plaid shirt, maybe military/industrial inspired shirt or jacket alongside, not to mention the combed combed back, gelled hair. At least when someone is punk rock I sort of know what they are about, even if I think their punk scene sucks. This is that won't give up hipster look that needs to go away. The boots are annoying, too. No one needs boots unless they are a biker or a real tough man that does tough man ****... not frilly man bootie boots. They just make guys look generic. They don't look like anything more than something you spent $130 on. They can be dotted in holes or embroidery but they just look weird. Go hop on your restored cafe racer and hang with your friends listening to nuovo garage/psych rock. It's already old.


Whenever I see someone like that, and they _aren't_ a famous country singer, I generalize that they are a huge douchebag and anything that comes out of their mouth is of no value.

I feel the same way about people dressed in gang clothes, or guys with tattoes and piercings and have a hat on backwards.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I dress the way I want, and screw Fashion. A bunch of yuppie conformists who want to fit in. 

No thanks.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I dress the way I want, and screw Fashion. A bunch of yuppie conformists who want to fit in.
> 
> No thanks.


Sure, you dress the way you want. But to say that fashion-savvy folks are a bunch of conformists is rather ironic. We do conform to the rules of fashion - yet we tend to stick out in comparison to most other guys who dress without putting much effort into it. If anything, we're the minority.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

So if you choose 3 equi-distant colours on the colour wheel, except for red, blue and yellow, you are basically forced to wear purple somewhere in your attire with your rules?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Noca said:


> So if you choose 3 equi-distant colours on the colour wheel, except for red, blue and yellow, you are basically forced to wear purple somewhere in your attire with your rules?


If you choose to go with the "3 equidistant colors" pattern, then yes, there is no way around it!

That being said, out of the 3 equidistant colors we're looking at, 2 of these alone can be paired with each other.

If we look at Blue, Red, Yellow for instance: Blue and red / Yellow and blue / or Yellow and red.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it was Oscar Wilde that said "Fashion is something so hideous, it must be changed every six months."

I agree.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

ThatGuy11200 said:


> I think it was Oscar Wilde that said "Fashion is something so hideous, it must be changed every six months."
> 
> I agree.


Plastic crocs and workout running shoes won't make it into fashion within the next 6 months, that's something I'm ready to bet on! And the science behind mixing colors isn't going to suddenly change because Jean Paul Gautier wants to.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

This thread reminds me of something.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

What's the rules on boots? Only wear with jeans and reserved for winter time?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

foe said:


> What's the rules on boots? Only wear with jeans and reserved for winter time?


I'm no boot expert, but I don't see why you would only want to pair them up with jeans during winter... even though, from a practical point of view the ones you posted can be comfy and warm during winter.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> This thread reminds me of something.


lol


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Good work


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> What about colorful hats? What types of colorful hats can we wear?


I don't wear hats.

As long as colors match, I suppose you'll be okay with the trendy types of hats. You can check these links:

http://www.fashionbeans.com/2012/mens-hats-aw12-pocket-guide/
http://www.fashionbeans.com/2010/mens-fashion-basics-–-part-35-–-hats-a-casual-round-up/
http://www.fashionbeans.com/2011/fashionbeans-guide-to-hats-trilbys-fedoras/


----------

